# Books On Redemptive-Historical Preaching?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 5, 2010)

Can someone here point me to some resources/books on Redemptive-Historical Preaching?


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 5, 2010)

Clowney, _Preaching and Biblical Theology_ (P&R, 1979)—out-of-print, though

C. Trimp, _Preaching and the History of Salvation: Continuing an Unfinished Discussion_, trans. Nelson D. Kloosterman (Westminster Book Service, 1996)—available through the MARS bookstore: Preaching and the History of Salvation


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 5, 2010)

Found the Clowney book... Only $94.99 on Amazon.


----------



## ADKing (Jun 5, 2010)

Two worthwhile articles:

http://www.kerux.com/documents/KeruxV4N3A3.asp
http://www.kerux.com/documents/KeruxV5N1A3.asp


----------



## westminken (Jun 5, 2010)

You might be able to get it from Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping. I bought there recently.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 5, 2010)

Right you are Kenneth!

Preaching and Biblical Theology $11.99


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 5, 2010)

Here are some good books on Redemptive-Historical Preaching: The Imperative of Preaching and Preaching with Spiritual Vigour. Oh wait...those would refute RH preaching...


----------



## RandPhoenix (Jun 5, 2010)

"Him We Proclaim" by Dennis Johnson


----------



## Bookmeister (Jun 6, 2010)

"Preaching the Whole Bible as Christian Scripture" Graeme Goldsworthy


----------

